# Uferbetretungsrecht ...



## honeybee (31. Mai 2005)

Vorweg, ich habe kein Problem, sondern viel mehr interessiert mich Eure Meinung.

Da hier ja einige Talsperren von sehr viel Wald umgeben sind und man zwangsläufig durch diesen fahren muss kommt man als Angler schonmal in verzwickte Situationen. Wenn es Staatswald ist kann man sich bei dem zuständigem Forstamt eine Genehmigung ausstellen lassen, um diese Wege zu befahren. Der Vorteil: man kommt auch an abgelegene Stellen, wo die Wege mit Schranken versehen sind. (man bekommt einen Schlüssel ausgehändigt)

Nur wie verhält es sich, wenn es eben kein Staatswald ist und der Weg nicht dem Forst gehört sondern der Gemeinde und die Gemeinde prinzipiell keine Genehmigungen für Angler erteilt? Was dann? Muss man sich als Angler eine Aussage gefallen lassen wie "dann gehen Sie eben wo anders angeln" ?

Wie würdet Ihr Euch verhalten oder besser, was ist Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



> Muss man sich als Angler eine Aussage gefallen lassen wie "dann gehen Sie eben wo anders angeln" ?


Prinzipiell ja!
Wenn da ein Schild "Anlieger frei" stehen sollte, hat man allerdings Glück, denn mit gültiger Erlaubniskarte ist man als Angler Anlieger und darf dann so gekennzeichnete Wege befahren. Ob und wie man parken darf, hängt dann wieder von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.

Was man nicht  darf: 
Wege befahren, die frei sind für "land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr" - als Angler ist man eben werde Forst- noch Landwirt!


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Das ist nicht ganz so einfach.
Ist man Pächter eines Gewässers, hat man das Recht alle Wege zu diesem Gewässer zu befahren. Dieses beinhaltet das Pachtrecht.
Daher haben wir für unsere Mitglieder (zur besseren Erkennung) Schilder anfertigen lassen, die dann gut sichtbar im Auto auszuliegen haben.
Das reine Uferbetretungsrecht gilt normalerweise für die Ufer des Gewässers. Du kannst also komplett am Ufer langgehen um dort zu fischen. Normalerweise beinhaltete das Uferbetretungsrecht einen Bereich von einem Meter.


----------



## honeybee (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Es ist wirklich nicht einfach.

Ich hatte gestern einige Telefonate geführt, weil es mich einfach interessiert. Das zuständige Forstamt sagte mir, das man in so einem Fall auch einfach den Erlaubnisschein ablichten solle und diesen gut sichtbar im Fahrzeug anbringen soll.

Weil irgendwie muss man ja ans Wasser kommen. Wären es nur ein paar Meter, könnten man ja das Fahrzeug abstellen und dann eben laufen. Nur was macht man wenn es ein paar Kilometer sind?


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Ist Dein Verein Pächter des Gewässers, darfst Du auch Forst- und Waldwege befahren. Egal, ob da Verbotsschilder dran sind, oder nicht.
Zumindest sollte Dir Dein Verein oder auch der Landesverband eine eindeutige Aussage geben können. Beim Forstamt oder bei der Gemeinde nachzufragen bringt m. E. nix, da die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen.


----------



## Lotte (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

moin-moin#h,



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was macht man wenn es ein paar Kilometer sind?



ganz klar: laufen |supergri:m!!! so blöd es klingt!!! ist aber so, wenn man kein strafmandat riskieren will!!!

das betreten kann man einem fischer nicht verweigern!!! aber das befahren!!! in der regel gehört zu dem gewässer auch ein gewisser ufergürtel, der mitgepachtet wird. 

mein kumpel macht in der eifel regelmäßig gewaltmärsche um ans wasser zu kommen!!! dort werden parkende angelautos gnadenlos abgeschleppt und bekommen noch nen saftige strafe obendrauf!!! also beschränken sich die dortigen angler auf das notwendigste und verfrachten alles in einen rucksack bzw. bollerwagen!!! ist nur blöd, wenn man dann noch etwas wichtiges vergessen hat|supergri:m!!!


----------



## muddyliz (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



> Ist Dein Verein Pächter des Gewässers, darfst Du auch Forst- und Waldwege befahren. Egal, ob da Verbotsschilder dran sind, oder nicht.


 So einfach ist das leider nicht: Nur wenn du einen eindeutigen Auftrag vom 1. Vorsitzenden hast (z.B. Plätze machen usw.) bist du mit einem landwirtschaftlichen Anlieger gleichgestellt und darfst den Weg befahren.


----------



## ollidi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist das leider nicht: Nur wenn du einen eindeutigen Auftrag vom 1. Vorsitzenden hast (z.B. Plätze machen usw.) bist du mit einem landwirtschaftlichen Anlieger gleichgestellt und darfst den Weg befahren.



Von mir bekommt jedes Vereinsmitglied einen direkten Auftrag am Gewässer. :q
Spass beiseite. Es gab bei uns noch nie Probleme. Weder mit der Land- noch mit der Wasserpolizei. Die Einzigen, die regelmässig Ärger bekommen, sind Leute, die mit ihren Hunden im Auto direkt ans Wasser fahren und dann spazierengehen. Da hagelt es dann Knöllchen.


----------



## Baitmaster22 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Wieder Mal Tüpisch Deutschland


----------



## Kochtoppangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Aber z.B. Private grundstücke dürfte ich betreten ?
Ich kenn z.B. n gewässer wo bei einem Bereich auf der karte markiert ist das man dort angeln darf . Allerdings gehn die Grundstücke bis ans gewässer und sind mit zäunen und betreten verboten Schildern abgeriegelt . 
Bootsangeln ist verboten und watangeln nicht möglich ... Wäre es dann also prinzipiell erlaubt die grundstücke zu betreten und auch vom Ufer zu angeln ?

Konnt den besitzer des gewässers noch nicht fragen der ist schwer erreichbar , und die Karten werden von der Kurverwaltung ausgegeben welche keine Ahnung hat ...


----------



## Stefan6 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Moin Jana#h 

Wir haben ein Vereinsgewässer,wo man nur über nen Weg hinkommt der für Forst u. Landwirtschaftsverkehr frei ist.Wir bekommen jedes Jahr vom Verein eine Karte wo Name,Mitgliedsnr. und Autokennzeichen eingetragen werden muß.Diese ist sichtbar vorne an der Frontscheibe/Armaturenbrett anzubringen.Dies ist eine Absprache mit der Gemeinde wo sich das Gewässer befindet.#6


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Hallo,

Zum ersten es gibt ein Uferbetretungsrecht und ein Uferbenutzungsrecht.Für uns Angler kommen beide zum tragen.Zum Zweiten sind diese "Rechte" Ländersache.Und somit ist die Handhabe in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich.ZB. hat der Bereich des Betretens eine mir bekannte Bandbreite von einem bis achtzehn Metern.
Ist das Objekt der Begierde (hier der See) für die öffentliche Nutzung freigegeben ( sind Angelseen eigentlich immer ) muß der Zugang zum See ermöglicht werden.Nur die Art des Zuganges ist nicht fesgelegt. Das ist alleinige Sache des Eigentümers/Pächters.So kann das ein Trampelpfad sein oder auch eine ausgebaute Straße die im Idealfall rundherum um den See führt.Zusätzlich fließen zB. auch noch brandschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen (Wald) u.o. seuchenschutzrechliche Bestimmungen ( Weiden)mit herein.
Genauso kann der Eigentümer/Pächter die Art des Zuganges , der Zufahrt , auf eine Bestimmte Benutzergruppe beschränken.Bei uns zB. bekommen die Mitglieder unserer Ortsgruppe die Genehmigung entsprechend der Waldbrandwarstufe das Waldgebiet zum See (4km)durchfahrenzudürfen.Alle anderen Angler , auch die mit gültiger Angelberechtigungskarte dürfen laufen.
Die Kernaussage bleibt: Der Zugang ist zuermöglichen! Nur das "Wie" ist nicht festgelegt!!Und damit beginnt der eigentliche Ärger.........................


----------



## Lotte (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

moin-moin,


			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber z.B. Private grundstücke dürfte ich betreten ?
> Ich kenn z.B. n gewässer wo bei einem Bereich auf der karte markiert ist das man dort angeln darf . Allerdings gehn die Grundstücke bis ans gewässer und sind mit zäunen und betreten verboten Schildern abgeriegelt .
> Bootsangeln ist verboten und watangeln nicht möglich ... Wäre es dann also prinzipiell erlaubt die grundstücke zu betreten und auch vom Ufer zu angeln ?
> 
> Konnt den besitzer des gewässers noch nicht fragen der ist schwer erreichbar , und die Karten werden von der Kurverwaltung ausgegeben welche keine Ahnung hat ...



ganz heiße kiste!!! du mußt, um ein eingefriedetes grundstück betreten zu dürfen, die notwendigkeit *nachweisen können!!!* es reicht also nicht, daß man sagt, dort kann man gut angeln!!! es muß dringend geboten sein, dort die fischerei auszuüben!!! könnte also an einem forellenbach zutreffen, wenn an einer ganz bestimmten stelle ein starker hecht steht, den man anders nicht befischen kann!!! dann muß der eigentümer unterrichtet werden!!! ebenfalls muß dieses vorhaben zeitlich begrenzt sein!!!

also, ist wirklich nicht ganz soooo ohne!!!


----------



## HuchenAlex (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

interessantes Thema.. hab mich in der Hinsicht nach einigen Auseinandersetzungen mit einem Grundeigentümer schon mal schlau gemacht.. der wollte mich unbedingt davon abbringen, sein Grundstück zu betreten...

Grundsätzlich hat der Eigentümer das überqueren seines Grundstückes und das Anbringen von Fanggeräten auf dem unmittelbaren Uferstreifen zu dulden, sofern ihm die Absicht dazu zuvor "angezeigt" wird, es keine unzumutbaren Unannehmlichkeiten für diesen nach sich zieht und es sich nicht um einen eingefriedeten Berreich handelt... solche Berreiche dürfen nur vom Bewirtschafter etwa zum Zwecke des Besatzes betreten werden, sofern auch das für den Eigentümer nicht "unzumutbar" ist...  da bleibt natürlich einiges an Interpretationsspielraum, was denn zumutbar ist und was nicht...

Straßen mit Fahrverbotstafeln mit dem Zusatz "ausgenommen Anlieger" dürfen befahren werden, nicht jedoch wenn dieser nur für "Anrainer" den "forstwirtschaftlichen Verkehr" freigegeben sind.. 

Ist halt auch immer so ne Sache, wers denn kontrolliert oder ob da etwa ein besonders korrekter Mitmensch besonders dahinter ist... bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen hatte ich da eigentlich noch nie Probleme, obwohl ich oft an Straßen etwa direkt zu den Kraftwerken zufahre, die ansich nur für "Werksverkehr" offen sind..

Freilich kann ich hier nur für die Situation ist Österreich sprechen, anderswo mag das wieder anders sein...

Ich folge trotzdem lieber der Devise, Ärger eher aus dem Weg zu gehen.. wenn ich schon weiß, daß der Eigentümer, die Polizei oder wer auch immer an einer besonderen Stelle recht sensibel reagieren, geh bzw. fahr ich lieber wo anders hin...
haben im Beruf genug Streß und oft auch Ärger, ist somit so ziemlich das letzte, was man sich in seiner Freizeit auch noch antuen sollte..


----------



## HEWAZA (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



			
				Stefan6 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jana#h
> 
> Wir haben ein Vereinsgewässer,wo man nur über nen Weg hinkommt der für Forst u. Landwirtschaftsverkehr frei ist.Wir bekommen jedes Jahr vom Verein eine Karte wo Name,Mitgliedsnr. und Autokennzeichen eingetragen werden muß.Diese ist sichtbar vorne an der Frontscheibe/Armaturenbrett anzubringen.Dies ist eine Absprache mit der Gemeinde wo sich das Gewässer befindet.#6


 
Bei uns genauso allerdings ohne Mitliedsnummer.


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Servus. Es ist ein riesenunterschie ob ne Tafel "Anlieger" oder "Anrainer" aufgestellt ist. Steht Anlieger darf man als Angler zufahren, steht aber Anrainer wie es bei der Zufahrt zu meinem Teich ist darf man nicht zufahren. Ausgenommen sind dann nur Grundstückseigentümer oder Pächter und deren Besuch. Bei mir am Teich parken im Sommer immer wieder fremde Fahrzeuge, wenns ein Angler ist der mir seine Lizenz zeigt drück ich ein Auge zu wenns Badende sind denen der Weg zur Traun zu weit ist wird rigoros durchgegriffen und Anzeige erstattet. Hatte erst am Sonntag wieder so nen Fall steht ein Auto bei meinem Teich ich Kennzeichen aufgeschrieben Foto gemacht und dann abgewartet. Nach ner Stunde kommt ein Angler daher und mault weil ich genau hinter ihm stehe. Als ich ihm erklären wollte warum ich hinter ihm parke und seine Lizenz sehen wollte, meinte er die Lizenz geht mich nichts an ich soll mein Auto wegstellen. Antwort von mir OK dann gibts ne Saftige Anzeige und Besitzstörungsklage. Was glaubts wie schnell der freundlich geworden ist ?
Somit dämme ich die Wildparkerei in der Traunau und auch die Schwarzfischerei ein.


----------



## sammycr65 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Und ich dachte immer:

Anlieger - deutsch

Anrainer - österreichisch/bayrisch

So wie: Spurrille u. Spurrinne |kopfkrat


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Das Recht ein Ufer zu betreten, beinhaltet nicht automatisch das Recht den um Ufer führenden Weg zu befahren. Wir haben in Schwalmstadt ein ähnliches Problem. Dort ist ein Staubecken, welches nur von Radfahrern und Anliegern (also Bauern die dort eine Wiese haben) befahren werden darf. Da es sich die Angler nicht verbieten lassen wollten ans Ufer zu fahren (wir sind ja alles faule Säcke |supergri) gab es zu Anfang immer wieder Ärger mit der örtlichen Polizei. Um dem aus dem Wege zu gehen wurde eine Wiese (eines Landwirts der in unserem Verein ist) angepachtet. Jetzt haben die Angler das Recht in das Staubecken hinein zu fahren. Wir dürfen zwar streng genommen nur zu dieser Wiese fahren aber so genau kontrollieren die meines Wissens wohl nicht.


----------



## Excellent (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

also. wir sind auch schon einmal einen weg gefahren, wo nur für " forst- und landwirtschaft" ausgeschrieben war. 

da kam auch mal die wasserpolizei vorbei. die wollten uns ans bein pi.... und haben ihren schlauen ordner rausgeholt und siehe da um zum angeln zu kommen durften wir diese strecke fahren.

soweit meine erfahrung.

grüsse 

alex


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich hole es nochmal hoch.

Und zwar aus folgendem Grund:

Im August diesen Jahres, trafen wir uns mit einigen Kollegen zum gemeinsamen Ansitz. Um an diese Stelle zu gelangen, muss man eine kleine (ca. 2 oder 3km) Uferstraße befahren mit dem Verkehrszeichen Durchfahrt verboten und dem Zusatzschild "Anlieger frei".

Bisher gab es nie Probleme. Selbst die WaPo weißt darauf hin, nicht mit den Fahrzeugen direkt ans Wasser zu fahren, sondern diese auf den Parkplatz zu stellen. Also parkten wir die Fahrzeuge auch dort, als auf einmal ein Inlineskater ankam und von jedem Auto die Kennzeichen fotografierte.

Gestern dann kam ein netter Brief. 
"Ihnen wird vorgeworfen blah blah blubb........15,-Euro"

Nun habe ich mich eine Weile mit Google beschäftigt und fand diesen netten Passus.
Demnach gilt man, vereinfacht gesagt,als Anlieger, sofern man einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein für das jeweilige Gewässer hat und man dort auch angeln möchte.

Wie würdet Ihr euch verhalten? Mir geht es nicht um die popeligen 15,-Euro, sondern ich habe einfach etwas gegen Willkür.


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Hallo Jana, woher soll denn jeder Polizist das alles wissen? Kopier ihm das doch einfach und schicke es ihm in einem netten Brief, in dem du Widerspruch einlegst.


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Hallo Jana, woher soll denn jeder Polizist das alles wissen? Kopier ihm das doch einfach und schicke es ihm in einem netten Brief, in dem du Widerspruch einlegst.



Dieses Schreiben kam von der Zentralen Bußgeldstelle der Thüringer Polizei.
Und die Damen und Herren dort sollten schon im Normalfall wissen, was Sie verzapfen.


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



honeybee schrieb:


> Dieses Schreiben kam von der Zentralen Bußgeldstelle der Thüringer Polizei.
> Und die Damen und Herren dort sollten schon im Normalfall wissen, was Sie verzapfen.


Woher soll die Polizei wissen,das ihr da angeln wart??#c#h


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Woher soll die Polizei wissen,das ihr da angeln wart??#c#h



Woher?
Weil dort mindestens 15 Angler saßen und die kamen bestimmt nicht mit der Bahn oder per Heli.#q
Und die Angler saßen keine 500m weit weg, sondern nur ca. 50m......Bissl Helle im Kopf sollte man schon sein, zudem das ein Ort/Stelle ist, wo IMMER reichlich "Ansitzer" zugange sind.

Aber wahrscheinlich war das Grüne Männlein im Urlaub dort, wusste oben genanntes nicht und übte sich im Inlinern....der Arme Kerl, wie ein Storch im Salat.

Da sah er ein paar Autos und hatte zufälliger Weise als Touri eine Cam mit dabei. Holperte den Feldweg lang, legte sich einmal hin :q (recht so), war etwas gefrustet über diesen peinlich Sturz, der auch noch von fast allen gesehen wurde und knipste aus lauter Frust alle Kennzeichen.
Sendete die Beweisbilder an die Bußgeldstelle, vielleicht war er ja selbst so ein Bürohengst und ergötzte sich an den 15 Euro Verwarngeld....


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

ich habe mir gerade den link von jana durch gelesen, besser gesagt versucht...

ich hab aber net verstanden ob wir nun solche wegen befahren können oder nich |rotwerden


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich habe mir gerade den link von jana durch gelesen, besser gesagt versucht...
> 
> ich hab aber net verstanden ob wir nun solche wegen befahren können oder nich |rotwerden





> Nach der somit gefestigten höchstrichterlicnen Rechtsprechung (vgl. auch OLG Hamburg VRS 52, 304 und VM 69, 47) auch der mit einem entsprechenden Fischereierlaubnisschein ausgestattete Angler berechtigt, eine mit dem Verbotsschild Nr. 250 und dem Zusatzschild "Anlieger frei" oder dem gleichbedeutenden Zusatzschild "Anliegerverkehr frei" gesperrte Straße zu benutzen, wenn dies zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei an einem Gewässer geschieht, das an der betreffenden Straße liegt oder über sie erreichbar ist.



Hilft das Kulti?


----------



## ollidi (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Mach doch einfach mal eine Kopie vom Fischereierlaubnisschein und leg den, gut sichtbar, auf das Armaturenbrett. Evtl. hilft das zukünftig.


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hilft das Kulti?



dat is schonma jut, danke #h

und wat is mit "landschaftlichen verkehr frei"

konnte wat lesen von "is nich wirklich festgelegt und weiß keiner" |rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Die Situation sollte sich leicht klären lassen. Einspruch gegen die Entscheidung einlegen, mit dem Hinweis, dass ihr geangelt habt. Dann nennst Du noch die Fundstelle der BGH Entscheidung und die Sache sollte laufen. 
Ziehen die das Verfahren weiter durch, so gehst Du zu einem Anwalt und ihr obsiegt spätestens vor Gericht.


----------



## Fischpaule (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Moin honeybee
Grundsätzlich gibt es keine Def. für den Begriff Anlieger in der StVO.
Laut Rechtssprechung ist ein Anlieger jemand, der einen Anwohner bzw. sein Grundstück (auch gepachtet) besucht. Es ist dabei unabhängig davon, ob du den Anwohner antriffst oder nicht. 
Da du ja das das Gewässer (also Grundstück, Privat oder gepachtet) besucht hast, in dem Falle um zu angeln, hast du das Recht den Weg zu benutzen wenn es keinen anderen Weg gab, den du hättest benutzen können um den Anliegerweg zu umfahren.

also Einspruch erheben und die 15 Euronen sparen

am besten schreibst du beim Einspruch die Aktenzeichen der entsprechenden Gerichtsurteile dazu, da findest du massenhaft Urteile dazu im Internet...
z.B.:http://www.verkehrsportal.de/board/lofiversion/index.php/t4359.html

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Die Situation sollte sich leicht klären lassen. Einspruch gegen die Entscheidung einlegen, mit dem Hinweis, dass ihr geangelt habt. Dann nennst Du noch die Fundstelle der BGH Entscheidung und die Sache sollte laufen.
> Ziehen die das Verfahren weiter durch, so gehst Du zu einem Anwalt und ihr obsiegt spätestens vor Gericht.



Nun, so war es auch geplant. Der Einspruch geht morgen auf dem Postweg raus.

Sofern ich was neues habe, werde ich berichten.


----------



## TorstenM (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Uferbetretungsrecht
Absatz VIII Punkt 4 der Gewässerordnung
Wer befugt ist ,in einem Gewässer zu fischen,darf auf eigene Gefahr die Ufer , Zuwege !!! , und Inseln sowie die Schiffahrtsanlagen,Brücken,Wehre ,Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke betreten und die Zuwege befahren !!!soweit es zur Ausübung des Fischereirechts erforderlich ist.
Er ist nicht befugt,Gebäude,zum unmittelbaren Haus- Wohn- und Hofbereich gehörenden Grunstücksteile,künstliche Anlagen zur Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung und gewerbliche Anlagen ,ausgenommen Campingplätze ,zu betreten.
Gesetzliche und behördliche Betretungsverbote bleiben unberührt.
Die §§ 917 und 918 des Bürgerlichen Gestzbuches sind entsprechend anzuwenden.

Also Wald- und Forstweg dürfen wir benutzen.Aber immer schön ne Kopie vom Fischereierlaubnisschein hinter die Windschutzscheibe legen.


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



TorstenM schrieb:


> Also Wald- und Forstweg dürfen wir benutzen.Aber immer schön ne Kopie vom Fischereierlaubnisschein hinter die Windschutzscheibe legen.



Sehr gewagte Aussage......


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

und wat is nun mit landwirtschaflichen gewässer?

den bei uns gibt es einen dav-teich, der nur über einen solchen weg erreichbar ist (ca.3km) . bis jetzt bin ich immer lang gefahren mit den gedanken "sieht schon keiner"


----------



## honeybee (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



kulti007 schrieb:


> und wat is nun mit landwirtschaflichen gewässer?
> 
> den bei uns gibt es einen dav-teich, der nur über einen solchen weg erreichbar ist (ca.3km) . bis jetzt bin ich immer lang gefahren mit den gedanken "sieht schon keiner"



Ist der Weg mit dem Schild "Land-Und Forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei" beschildert?

In diesem Falle solltest Du evtl. mal mit Eurem Verein reden oder auf der zuständigen Gemeinde nachfragen, wegen einer Erlaubnis, denn die gibt es...


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

danke jana, das mach ich ma #h


----------



## LAC (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Hier ist einiges richtig und einiges flasch - so glaube ich, jedoch kann sich ja alles im laufe der zeit geändert haben.

Diese wege sind, wie thomas es schon sagte nur für landwirtschaftliche fahrhrzeuge frei. Hat ein verein das gewässer gepachtet, so dürfen nicht seine 300 mitglieder mit fahrzeugen diesen weg befahren, z.b. beim nachtangel. Wenn Sie jedoch eine reinigungsaktion machen am gewässer, muss es beantragt werden und man wird ihnen diese genehmigung erteilen - ausser es ist festgestellt worden, dass man sie benötigt zum nachtangeln. 
Der angler hat das recht - für seine angeltätigkeit - den uferstreifen zu begehen - dieser muss frei zugänglich sein. Ist es ein privatgrundstück muss dem angler die möglichkeit geschaffen werden, dass er den uferstreifen ohne probleme (zaun usw) betreten kann. Zäune die bis tief ins wasser gehen - müssen beseitigt werden. Der privatmann, hat nicht das recht etwas am gewässer zu machen z.b. sein grundstück zu vergrössern oder ein schüttung vorzunehemn, dieses darf nur die untere wasserbehörde bzw. firmen, die eine erlaubnis dafür haben. Wird eine bauliche massnahme am oder im gewässer gemacht, treten - meistens - schäden bei der fischfauna auf, dieser schaden muss dem pächter (angelverein) erstattet werden - bei grösseren bauarbeiten sind es oft zig tausende - habe diese schäden schon oft berechnet. 
Bei einigen naturschutzgebieten sieht es noch anders aus, diese dürfen nicht betreten werden und sind nur mit genehmigung bzw. durch fachpersonen des naturschutzverbandes erlaubt. Angler gehören leider nicht dazu, da sie wie die jäger und imker, keine "richtigen" naturschützer sind - jedoch sitzen diese gruppen, auch durch einen gewählten vertreter im landschaftsbeirat (der kreise sowie kreisfreihen städte) mit am runden tisch. Sie belehren förmlich die politiker, wenn es um natureingriffe geht, wie sie abstimmen sollen - aber auch diese empfehlung kann überstimmt werden von den politikern Hatte mal ein platz in der runde.

Der angler hat also über den uferstreifen - der frei zugänglich sein muss - das begehungsrecht zum gewässer - so war es mal in NRW und ich glaube es hat sich kaum etwas geändert und wenn, dann sicherlich nicht positiver für den angler.

Die einzigen wege, die ich kenne, die man ohne probleme befahren kann und wo ein parkplatz wartet, sind die wege zu den put&take anlagen. Da muss man nicht einen schritt laufen.

Wie gesagt, so war es mal - kann heute jedoch anders sein.
Viele grüsse#h


----------



## Alex.k (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Man sollte das Uferbetrettungsrecht des Thüringer Fischereigesetzes durchlesen, wen du Lust hasst kann ich es abschreiben und hier posten.?


----------



## hotte50 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da sah er ein paar Autos und hatte zufälliger Weise als Touri eine Cam mit dabei. Holperte den Feldweg lang, legte sich einmal hin :q (recht so), war etwas gefrustet über diesen peinlich Sturz, der auch noch von fast allen gesehen wurde und knipste aus lauter Frust alle Kennzeichen.




habt ihr ihn vielleicht auch noch ausgelacht als er auf die "Schnauze" gefallen ist....

...das würde einiges erklären....


----------



## LAC (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Man sollte das Uferbetrettungsrecht des Thüringer Fischereigesetzes durchlesen, wen du Lust hasst kann ich es abschreiben und hier posten.?


 
Wenn du mich meist muss du es nicht, aber du hasst recht, da das fischereigesetz ein landesgesetz ist und dieses kann von land zu land unterschiedlich sein, ich kenne es nur von NRW (wie erwähnt) und von Dänemark - da ist es noch anders. 

Aber es ist sicherlich informativ hier zu lesen, sonst posten viele hier ihre logischen gedanken, die aber nicht mit dem gesetz überein stimmen müssen.


----------



## Fischpaule (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



TorstenM schrieb:


> Uferbetretungsrecht
> Absatz VIII Punkt 4 der Gewässerordnung
> Wer befugt ist ,in einem Gewässer zu fischen,darf auf eigene Gefahr die Ufer , Zuwege !!! , und Inseln sowie die Schiffahrtsanlagen,Brücken,Wehre ,Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke betreten und die Zuwege befahren !!!soweit es zur Ausübung des Fischereirechts erforderlich ist.
> Er ist nicht befugt,Gebäude,zum unmittelbaren Haus- Wohn- und Hofbereich gehörenden Grunstücksteile,künstliche Anlagen zur Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung und gewerbliche Anlagen ,ausgenommen Campingplätze ,zu betreten.
> ...



Das ist ein Irrtum, da Bundesrecht vor Landesrecht geht und die StVO ist Bundesrecht und da sagen die bisherigen Urteile, dass die Berufliche Fischerei zur Landwirtschaft gehört (also den Weg befahren darf) und die Angler nicht, sei denn sie führen Kontrollen aus (Kontrolleure, Vorstand oder Gewässerwart) bzw. führen Gewässerpflegemaßnahmen durch.
(trifft auf Zusatzzeichen "Landwirtschaftlicher Verkehr Frei" zu)

Das Befahren von Wald- und Forstwegen bedarf der Genehmigung jedes einzelnen Besitzers durch dessen Gebiet gefahren wird. Beim Staatswald bzw. bei Sondergenehmigungen ist das entsprechende Forstamt zuständig. (regeln die entsprechenden Landeswaldgesetze, die in diesem Sachverhalt alle ähnlich sind)

Das Betretungsrecht der Ufer regelt jedes einzelne Landesfischereigesetz, jedoch dürfen eingefriedete Grundstücke am Ufer nicht von jedem Angler betreten werden, weil da auch wieder das Bundesrecht Einfluß darauf hat


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Sofern ich das richtig werte, driftet die Diskussion derweil in eine falsche Richtung. Wir sollten schon bei dem Sachverhalt bleiben, wie ihn Jana vorgetragen hat. Sie hat gepostet bei einem Schild mit dem Zusatz "Anlieger frei" aufgeschrieben worden zu sein. Das ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit "Land- und Forstwirtschaftlicher Verkehr frei". Bei letztgenannten soll eine Durchfahrt nur für Pflegemaßnahmen etc. zulässig sein. Die entsprechenden obergerichtlichen Entscheidung sind aber sehr alt, dass es durchaus möglich ist, dass heute andere Entscheidungen getroffen werden.

Das Landesfischereigesetz dürfte sich darauf im Übrigen nicht auswirken, weil dem Landesgesetzgeber die entsprechende Gesetzgebungskompetenz fehlt, sofern er denn dazu überhaut eine Regelung erlassen hat, was ich bezweifele.


----------



## DervomLande (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Hm, ist zwar schonwieder etwas älter, dieser Thread, aber dafür nicht unbedingt unaktueller.
Die Frage, die ich mir gerade stelle ist, welche Wege man überhaupt befahren darf?! Hier in BBG gilt soweit ich weiss, das von Fischpaule zitierte Waldgesetz, wonach wohl das befahren der Waldwege verboten sein soll. Allerdings: wie soll man das wissen?!
Bisher dachte ich, wo ein Weg ist, ist auch eine Fahrmöglichkeit, wenn es nicht durch ein Schild untersagt ist. Wenn ein Schild dort steht, das besagt, dass ich dort nicht fahren darf, dann mach ich das auch nicht.
Wenn das aber nun Ländersache ist und das nicht in der StVO steht, somit auch nicht in Fahrschulen usw. gelehrt wird, kann man nicht als allgemein bekannt voraussetzen, dass man nicht auf einen bestimmten Weg darf, an dem auch kein Schild angebracht ist.

Wie soll man das hinnehmen bzw. interpretieren?!


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Tstststs, Angler(in) sein wollen, aber dann bis zum letzten Meter mit dem Auto ans Wasser fahren wollen...
Das will ich jetzt nicht kommentieren, jeder soll sich daovn selbst n bild machen, will jetzt auch honeybee hier keinen "reinwürgen", aber gerade, wenn man vor abgesperrten wegen am Wasser steht, da verschwende ich doch keinen Gedanken dran, die Schranken zu "durchbrechen" oder mir mit irgendwelchen Genhemigungen da Durchfahrtsrecht geben zu lassen, da geht man doch zu FUSS! 
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Argumenten: Och, ist doch sooo weit... 
Was würde daegegen sprechen, die letzten (Kilo)meter zu Fuß zu machen? 
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden an der Frage?


----------



## Andy-583 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> ... wenn man vor abgesperrten wegen am Wasser steht, da verschwende ich doch keinen Gedanken dran, die Schranken zu "durchbrechen" oder mir mit irgendwelchen Genhemigungen da Durchfahrtsrecht geben zu lassen, da geht man doch zu FUSS!




Das sehe ich genauso! Einfach mal n paar hundert Meter laufen und gut ist, das gehört halt an manchen Stellen dazu!

Es hat ja auch seinen Grund, warum manche Wege gesperrt werden. Wenn da täglich 20 Angler mit ihren Autos durchbrettern, ist das wohl nicht so toll für den Wald, Tiere, etc.

Bei uns an der Ems gibt es fast überall nen Radweg am Ufer, der natürlich nur von Radfahrern und der WASPO und WSA genutzt werden darf. 

*Ironie an* Herrlich bequem darüber zum Ufer zu fahren und teuer, wenn man erwischt wird. *Ironie aus*

Aber absolut zurecht, weil es ist halt für die Radfahrer gedacht, die in der Regel ihr Wochenende oder Ferien mit ner Tour verbringen. Ich möchte beim Angeln ja auch nicht, das mir in 1 Meter Entfernung die Autos hinterm Rücken lang fahren! 

Deshalb einfach akzeptieren und gut ist |bla:


----------



## archie01 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Tstststs, Angler(in) sein wollen, aber dann bis zum letzten Meter mit dem Auto ans Wasser fahren wollen...
> 
> Was würde daegegen sprechen, die letzten (Kilo)meter zu Fuß zu machen?
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden an der Frage?



Hallo
Typisch Ego - glaubst du nicht , das es auch Angler gibt , die nicht in der Lage sind ihr Gerät kilometerweise zu schleppen - was ist mit denen.
Einige hundert Meter mögen noch ok sein - aber dann ist der Ofen aus , dann kann man die Stelle auch ganz fürs Angeln sperren ist dann auch egal.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## ernie1973 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

...also...nun muß ich als Jurist leider auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:

Nach meiner Ansicht gibt Dir das Uferbetretungsrecht, oh Wunder - das Recht, dass Ufer zu betreten!

Aber noch lange kein Recht, auch mit dem Auto bis ans Ufer zu fahren!

Ich wäre vorsichtig damit, auf anderweitige Auskünfte zu vertrauen!

Wenn anderswo die Gemeinde, bzw. der Eigentümer des betr. Waldstückes die Zufahrt genehmigt, dann heißt dass nichts, was allgemeingültig zu deuten wäre!

Zum Zwecke des Angelns gilt da meiner Ansicht nach nichts anderes - etwas anderes mag gelten, wenn ein Verein z.B. Besatzmaßnahmen durchführt und Fische ans Wasser gefahren werden müssen!

Also - meiner Ansicht nach besteht kein Recht, mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser zu fahren, es sei denn, man kommt mit der Gemeinde gütlich überein (was ich mir aber dann auch schriftlich zusichern lassen würde!).

Vorsicht vor Wunschdenken!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Parasol (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Hallo,



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...also...nun muß ich als Jurist leider auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben:
> 
> Nach meiner Ansicht gibt Dir das Uferbetretungsrecht, oh Wunder - das Recht, dass Ufer zu betreten!
> ........................



mir ist nicht bekannt, wie das in den übrigen BL geregelt ist. In Bayern hat der Angler kein Uferbetretungsrecht; das gilt nur für Fischereiberechtigte und Pächter. Der Sportfischer (Angler) dagegen darf ans Gewässerufer nur, wo das "jedermann" auch darf.

Wo es  um das Befahren von Wegen geht, gilt ein Verbot nur, wenn diese per Schild gesperrt sind. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand darf ein Angler nur dann einen gesperrten Weg befahren, wenn das Zusatzschild  "frei für Anlieger" angebracht ist.

Gruß Parasol


----------



## Andy-583 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Typisch Ego - glaubst du nicht , das es auch Angler gibt , die nicht in der Lage sind ihr Gerät kilometerweise zu schleppen - was ist mit denen.



Ich denke mal, wir gehen hier von dem Normalfall aus. Für andere beeinträchtigte Angler sieht das natürlich ander aus. Da sind dann ja auch keine Massen. 

Bei uns gibt es sogar so ein Schild, wo Durchfahrt verboten draufsteht und ein Zusatz darunter: "Gehbehinderte Angler frei" oder so ähnlich! An der Angelstelle ist dann ein behindertgerechter Angelplatz. Ob es in diesem Fall Sinn macht, die 40 Meter Sandweg zum Fluß für alle anderen zu sperren, weiß ich nicht! Aber ich rege mich da nicht auf, dann wird halt gelaufen!


----------



## Feedermaik (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Hallo Jana,

vlt. kennst du zufällig die Ortschaft Triebes und demzufolge die Markendorfer Brücke über den Einlauf der Weidatalsperre (in Thüringen) ? Die Distanz dazwischen beträgt etwa 7 km. Das war zu DDR-Zeiten mein ganz normaler Angelweg (inclusive 1h Bahnfahrt).

Heute haben wir alle Autos und wollen die auch nutzen,jedoch sollte man eben genau wissen,ob das Recht auf unserer Seite ist.
Wenn nicht,dann eben laufen oder da fischen wo man auch parken darf.

Für dich dürfte dieses Problem eigentlich gar nicht so relevant sein,denn ich meine im board gelesen zu haben,du besitzt ein Boot.

Einem etwas älterer Kollegen von mir,der nach ärztlichem Attest nicht mehr gut zu Fuss ist,wurde ohne Probleme eine Sondergenehmigung zum Befahren eines gesperrten Weges erteilt.

Wollte dich nicht ärgern,aber manchmal ist es eben doch besser,man zahlt eine kleine Strafe für eine lustige Rollschuhvorstellung und belässt es dabei. Ich denke,die Gerichte haben schon ohne unseren kleinen Problemen den Kopp übervoll.

lg


----------



## DervomLande (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



> ...wonach wohl das befahren der Waldwege verboten sein soll. Allerdings: wie soll man das wissen?!
> Bisher dachte ich, wo ein Weg ist, ist auch eine Fahrmöglichkeit, wenn es nicht durch ein Schild untersagt ist. Wenn ein Schild dort steht, das besagt, dass ich dort nicht fahren darf, *dann mach ich das auch nicht*.


Ich hoffe, mich nicht falsch ausgedrückt zu haben, aber ich meinte, wenn ein Schild da steht, was mir verbietet dort entlang zu fahren, dann fahre ich dort auch nicht lang - ganz normal! Ich habe mich mit der Beschilderungswut in DE abgefunden - auch wenn ich das in den selteneren Fällen gut finde, selbstredend, oder?!



> Wenn das aber nun Ländersache ist und das nicht in der StVO steht, somit auch nicht in Fahrschulen usw. gelehrt wird, kann man nicht als allgemein bekannt voraussetzen, dass man nicht auf einen bestimmten Weg darf, an dem auch kein Schild angebracht ist.
> 
> *  Wie soll man das* hinnehmen bzw. *interpretieren*?!


Und genau das war eigentlich meine Frage. Muss man ein pauschales Verbot wissen?! Oder gilt dieses Verbot nur dort, wo man es auch eindeutig sehen kann, also ein Schild hat?! Bisher habe ich im Strassenverkehr nach dem Motto teilgenommen "Was nicht explizit verboten ist, ist erlaubt!"
Also, darf ich nun einen Weg entlang fahren, auch wenn dieser nicht explizit gesperrt ist?! In der StVO sthet dazu nichts und diese gilt nunmal für alle öffentlichen Straßen und Wege. Oder sehe ich das falsch?!


----------



## DervomLande (28. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

Soo, habe jetzt Post vom Forstamt bekommen. Danach soll ich nun die 25 Tacken überweisen.
Nach nem Besuch beim Anwalt und bei unseren Grün-Weißen Freunden (hierzulande mittlerweile auch schon Blau-Silber, zumindest die Autos) hat mir aber bestätigt, dass es immernoch  laut StVO so ist, dass alles, was nicht explizit verboten ist, auch erlaubt ist. Das bedeutet auch, dass alle *öffentlichen *Wege, die nicht ein Schild haben, was besagt, dass das ein Waldweg ist, auch befahren werden dürfen.
Nun muss das aber auch noch vom Forstamt so anerkannt werden. Dazu werd ich mal meine Rechtschutz herauskramen und ein wenig Klarheit schaffen


----------



## ernie1973 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*



DervomLande schrieb:


> Soo, habe jetzt Post vom Forstamt bekommen. Danach soll ich nun die 25 Tacken überweisen.
> Nach nem Besuch beim Anwalt und bei unseren Grün-Weißen Freunden (hierzulande mittlerweile auch schon Blau-Silber, zumindest die Autos) hat mir aber bestätigt, dass es immernoch laut StVO so ist, dass alles, was nicht explizit verboten ist, auch erlaubt ist. Das bedeutet auch, dass alle *öffentlichen *Wege, die nicht ein Schild haben, was besagt, dass das ein Waldweg ist, auch befahren werden dürfen.
> Nun muss das aber auch noch vom Forstamt so anerkannt werden. Dazu werd ich mal meine Rechtschutz herauskramen und ein wenig Klarheit schaffen


 

Achte bitte auf die angegebene Frist - wäre schade, wenn Du die verpasst!

Bin gespannt!

Good Luck!

ernie


----------



## Keule666 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

nen freund sagt immer Uferbetretungsrecht hat jeder Angler. und zur not gibbet auch mal einen auf die Mütze


----------



## Glöckchen (30. September 2008)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht ...*

In der Fischereiprüfung NRW gibt es hierzu folgende Fragen:

*Für welche Grundstücke gilt das Uferbetretungsrecht des** Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nicht?**
*
a) Für Campingplätze
 b) Für eingezäunte Koppeln und Viehweiden
 c) Für Gebäude und zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Wohn- und             Hofbereich gehörende Grundstücksteile


Hier ist Antwort c richtig.


*Was versteht man unter Zugang zu Gewässern?*
a) Das Betreten eingefriedeter Grundstücke zum Zwecke des Angelns
  b) Das Betreten von Ufern und Grundstücken in dem für die Fischerei
      notwendigen Umfang
 c) Das Betreten von Fabrikgrundstücken mit dem Ziel, an das Gewässer zu  gelangen


Hier ist es Antwort b


*Wem steht ein Uferbetretungsrecht zu?*
a) Dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten
   b) Jedem Inhaber eines Fischereischeins
   c) Dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten und seinen Angehörigen


und hier stimmt Antwort a.


Damit dürfte doch für NRW klar sein, was man darf und was nicht. Wobei das Betretungsrecht nur für den Angler gilt - strenggenommen dürfte man also niemanden mitnehmen - also Partner oder Kinder oder so, die vielleicht gemütlich mit am Wasser sitzen wollen. Wobei ich noch nie erlebt habe, dass sich da jemand drum gekümmert hätte!!


----------

